# Mount LCD in Brick with Tapcon Screws



## shacky meatwad

I have a 40" Sony LCD TV that weighs 37.3lbs and want to mount it on my apartment's brick wall with this Sanus mount http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/visionmount/tilting-mount/VMPL50 . I tried using a 1/2" lead anchor with lag bolt but when I tightened the bolt, the brick cracked. I think the hole was too big for the brick, the anchor was maybe too tight. Now I'm considering using Tapcon screws in the brick which would have a smaller diameter and less stress on the brick. The specs I found for the tapcon are here: http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1671.pdf 



Does anyone have any advice on using tapcons in brick for the lcd?
If I'm reading this pdf spec correctly, should one 1/4 tapcon be able to hold at the least 85 lbs? (see table 2).
How many screws are overly sufficient enough to provide support, 4, 6, 8?
 Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## concretemasonry

Normally you should drill into the mortar joint and not the brick.

The tables on the pdf are for concrete masonry units and not for clay brick. Clay brick have wildly variable properties, so every type has a different problems. The mortar ismuch more uniform compared to brick. Some very strong brick can be very brittle and subject to cracking and splitting.

You will have much higher loads than the weight of the set since is hanging from a bracket that is offset from the wall. This adds tension (pull-out) on the upper connectors to the wall in addition to the dead weight of the set.

Dick


----------



## shacky meatwad

*the mortar*

Thanks for your thorough reply. I think there are 2 issues in mounting in the mortar:


The mortar seems 'chunky' and not solid
the bracket does not line up perfectly to use both mortar lines (top and bottom of bracket)
If it did line up, what type of anchors would I use in the mortar? Do you think the tapcon in the brick is not going to be strong enough?


----------



## ArmchairDIY

A tapcon in the brick would be my first choice, but as concretemasonry said bricks vary so much, some are soft almost powdery others are hard and brittle and very prone to a fracture. Then many if not most are in the middle.
I would put in 6-8 if the bracket has enough holes.


----------



## shacky meatwad

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, I went ahead with 6 tapcons in the top of the bracket and 4 in the bottom. I hung about 300% of the weight for a day and it didnt buckle so I think it's good. I can't 'yank it out' if i try.


----------



## Bronx

*This may help you.*

This is an article on how to mount a TV into brick. http://www.concretefasteners.com/diy-articles/anchoring-flat-screen-to-fireplace.aspx


----------



## ArmchairDIY

shacky meatwad said:


> Thanks guys, I went ahead with 6 tapcons in the top of the bracket and 4 in the bottom. I hung about 300% of the weight for a day and it didnt buckle so I think it's good. I can't 'yank it out' if i try.


Great job! 
What time should we all be there to watch the game on the new TV?


Just a tip:
If your Tapcons will be visible, sand the heads to get the blue off of them and they will look like regular screws then.


----------

